# Question about the value and demand for a 2008 350Z NISMO...



## MNH The IV (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

I work at a Mitsubishi dealership that took in a 2008 NISMO with ~6000 miles in a trade for a Lancer Evolution GSR. Apparently the guy's wife was making him get a sedan for the family lol. Anyways, I'm trying to figure out how best to market the vehicle beyond craigslist and eBayMotors. It is a unique vehicle and of course it is going to take some effort to find a buyer. My dealership is using the usual autotrader, cars.com etc. route but a little effort on my part will hopefully land me some exclusive leads. Sort of trying to use guerilla tactics because I'm not going to spend my own money on it. I will post it on the classifieds section on this site if I am allowed, but you do guys have any other suggestions as to where or how I should be trying to find interested shoppers? And realistically what price point should I be at? It has zero blemishes. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------

